# Salt Dogg 92440SSA Electric Under Tailgate Spreader Reviews



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried searching and have found minimal information on this spreader. Most the info I found was from back when they were having the issues with the digital controllers. I noticed on salt dogg's website they show the controller and it is back to the turn dial one. Are the controller issues solved?

Does anyone own/use this unit? How has is held up, any problems?


I need to get a spreader for my 1 ton dump and have been in a serious debate about if I should get a gas, henderson 4 yd V box and remove the dump body, mounting the V box straight on the frame. OR if I should get an electric under tailgate unit. I'm just more worried about the change to electric more than anything, and then the fact that I've always considered Buyers to be a "budget" brand.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've sold a few of them and the guys love them. I have one customer that told me he saved enough in material cost over his old Gas drive hopper to pay most of the spreader last season.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yes, buyers has changed some of the controllers back to the old style dial type...thus solving the issues they were having.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SHPE hoppers controllers and Undertailgate controllers are not interchangeable.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

basher;1306704 said:


> SHPE hoppers controllers and Undertailgate controllers are not interchangeable.


No known issues with these controllers though?

I'll be honest, the conversion from gas to electric is tough for me to deal with. I am having such a hard time relying on an electric motor to generate a significant part of my income this year. How much will spare motors cost me?

I have at least 1, but usually 3-5 of every single part on a boss plow, and henderson spreaders, excluding large structural pieces or a new gas motor. I keep 1 of everything stocked in my service truck, and the rest stocked at the shop. I would like to do the same with the spreader.

I am heavily leaning towards this over another gas V box. My next concern with it is I couldn't cover it like I can a V box.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

A 4 yard V box will be considerably over weight for that truck. The salter with a full load would be over 9000lbs wouldn't it?

I would look into a replacement tailgate salter before getting an undermount.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

cet;1307474 said:


> I would look into a replacement tailgate salter before getting an undermount.


Jim from esi is looking into how much height I need to make sure that it will work clearance wise. I'm leaning towards the under mount so I can still have full use of the dump body.

Is there any other reasons why you would suggest that?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Unless the truck is too low I would use the under tail gate. The guys have loved them.


----------

